# A pat on the back for HK fans.



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I tried out the HK USP .45 and it lived up to my expectations. I hear a lot of good reviews of this gun so I gave it a shot with 50rds at the range. It was really a pleasure to shoot. Very easy to shoot accurately. Seamed well built overall. I prefer a more traditional mag release button and I'd like to be able to reach the slide stop with my thumb a little easier without reaching around the decoker/safety, but all things considered it's a top notch gun. It really handles the .45 round nicely.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U work the mag release w/ your trigger finger, its pretty easy.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I agree, it is a mighty fine gun. I have come to like the mag release better then the traditional type. I can get it with trigger finger and thumb and never have to move my grip. [borat]Very nice![/borat]


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

noproblem5671 said:


> I prefer a more traditional mag release button and I'd like to be able to reach the slide stop with my thumb a little easier without reaching around the decoker/safety


I really like the release on the HK USP. It makes it damn hard to accidentally release the magazine...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

H&K DOES offer an extended mag release (bigger). At least it addresses it in the armorer's manual. I've also found that using the trigger finger works better than other methods. My USP tactical is the gun I seem to shoot the best. I've been tempted to swap out the sights with the ones for the normal USP. However, I also have a USP Compact. That's the one I normally carry.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Mag release*

I think I would like the Mag release after a while or if it was a duty gun that I trained on regularly. I definately see the value for true combat situations. I'm sure we have all accidentally droped the mag on an extended thumb release at least once. If it came to a hand to hand scuffle over the gun that more protected release on the HK and P99 / SW99 could be a real godsend. If I shoot one again I'll try the triger finger release. Thanks for the feedback, it didn't make sense to me that I should have any trouble since I have reasonably large hands.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Somebody mentioned the P99 
I would think that the H&K mag release would be better when it comes to a scuffle since it is so close to the frame and much shorter then the new P99 mag release but the P99's mag release is just soo easy to use with the triggerfinger and takes much less force than the H&K's I have tried (except the P7M8's )....


----------

